# slotting rotors w/ dremel tool????



## trev'sGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

i heard from some autocrossers in San Diego that you can slot rotors using a dremeling tool. can any knowledgable individuals confirm or deny this? is it safe if possible? thanks for any help.


----------



## trev'sGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (trev'sGTI)*

anybody....


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (trev'sGTI)*

It's not worth it. If you're having fade issues, go with a different compound pad. I like the Porterfield RS-4 compounds.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (Charles R)*

it probably be cheaper to buy the rotors than the price all the bits you'd go thru and the year you'd lose doing it.


----------



## opusdestructo (Feb 8, 2001)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (M this 1!)*

just take saw and slot your pads. lets built up gas escape, like slotter rotors


----------



## borch (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (trev'sGTI)*

Unless you can balance them when your done I wouldn’t do it.


----------



## 16vTreeMagnet (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (trev'sGTI)*

*No!* Don't do it! Doesn't sound like a good idea at all. Drilling into your rotors may cause microscopic cracks & fractures that may grow larger with every heating/cooling cycle during brake use. Eventually the cracks may grow to a point where the structural integrity of the rotor is weakened.......then _bad stuff_ can happen.
Dunno exactly what the manufacturing process involves, but I think the slots/holes are created during the casting/forging/whatever process and not as a final step. Anybody got my back on this one?


----------



## Frederf (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (16vTreeMagnet)*

Rotors are spinning fast and having the center of mass of the rotor anywhere but the dead physical center of the rotor will cause you to "have a bad time".
Any work done on rotors should be done on a drill press or better machine... but most rotors are designed to be left intact. Any rotor designed to have holes or slots in them will already have holes or slots in them.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (Frederf)*

Even if you have the rotor completly balanced, the slot will be the weakest part of the rotor. Look out for cracking if you do it.


----------



## Mr Hand (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (opusdestructo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just take saw and slot your pads. lets built up gas escape, like slotter rotors[HR][/HR]​i dont think thats such a good idea either...its not the rotors that produce the gases, its the pads...so the face of the pad would still be in contact with the rotor 100% of the time which wouldnt allow the gases to escape like a slotted or drilled rotor would...*i think*


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (Mr Hand)*

<sarcasm>I say you do it... but instead of slotting the rotors, write your name on each one with the Dremel so you can ID your car better in case it gets stolen</sarcasm>


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (Blitzkrieg)*

LOL!!!


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (trev'sGTI)*

1. Sounds to me like it would be tough to do it well.
2. Slotted ATE rotors are pretty reasonable - I'd just buy a set.
Good luck,
fat biker


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: slotting rotors w/ dremel tool???? (fat biker)*

i have had slotted ATE rotors on 2 of my cars now and they are good and the price isnt bad. They seem to wear fast tho, if you have a little more money i reccomend brembo slotted rotors


----------

